# DIY canister filter saltwater



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

New to this site just wanted to say hello, I am a DIY specially when it comes to maintaining a better ecosystem for my Sharks. 
Anyways, after my Marineland c-360 canister filter leaked all over my hardwood florrs I decided to develop my own DIY canister filter made out of a 5 gallon bucket and some inexpensive plumbing parts. It is a dual action 10 phase canister filter that is easy to maintain.. It keeps my water crystal clear like new and also my ammonia levels minimul (see pic)








The dirty unfiltered water comes in from the upper right half of the canister filter is pushed down and is then carried up to the water level tube on the left side and the water is then scrubbed again..and then the water is pushed back out to the tank..
It is a relatively easy make it took less than a 1 hour to make.. If your interested in the schematics and making one yourself contact me and ill send you the schematics and the step by step instructions at how to do it yourself..
The reason I am doing this is due to I am sick of companies not standing by there warranties ... And once you make one you can remake others for other applications on other tanks
message me or email me and i will send them to you 
Shane


----------



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

view thread here
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-canister-filter-844.html


----------

